# A Bunch of Recent Random Digs



## RIBottleguy (Jul 22, 2016)

It just occurred to me that I haven't posted on here in a few months.  I blame all the bottle groups on Facebook!  Anyway, yes I have been digging and finding plenty of bottles!


A recent dig in Massachusetts, the best find was an 1860s rolled lip Calder's Dentine.  







This bottle came from a short marsh dig in a new spot.  It was far too hot for digging, and I had to call it quits before I got heatstroke.






A quick tidal river walk produced this trio of sodas.  I've hit this place hard, but it still keeps producing!






And lastly, a dig from yesterday in a river.  When I found the hutch I almost had a heart attack.  Digging in RI, you find a hutch and it might be worth $1000.  If course it was not, but man, it had me going!


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice bottles! They sure come clean.


----------



## Tony AZ (Jul 22, 2016)

Awesome bottles if i ever find any I will share too... Tony AZ.................


----------



## RCO (Jul 24, 2016)

I've often gone back to old locations and still found new bottles , was just swimming at a location I had been to many times in the last few years and found an old soda bottle hiding in some rocks , it must of been there the whole time and I just never saw it


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 25, 2016)

well on your way to heaven.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Taylor nice bottles. I know what you mean on the hutchinson. I found one in rhode Isle and it was from Ports NH, Keep looking!


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 27, 2016)

You have a Portsmouth, New Hampshire hutch soda?  Can you post a photo?


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi NH i will have to rummage but I will look for it. It's the Boynton one and I think I may still have it, i will let u know


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 28, 2016)

You sure it isn't a Roorbach?  If it is Boynton hutch rather than a Roorbach I would be definitely interested in seeing it.


----------



## coldwater diver (Aug 12, 2016)

nhpharm said:


> You sure it isn't a Roorbach?  If it is Boynton hutch rather than a Roorbach I would be definitely interested in seeing it.





Hi NH i tried to email but could not send for some reason. It was a Boynton and I looked but think I sold it at the Dover NH show.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 14, 2016)

Ok.  Would love to see it if you run across it again.  I've seen the Boynton's with the Roorbach closure but not with a Hutchinson closure.


----------

